# The S Family Kids...Vanessa and KC



## NJMAN (Oct 5, 2007)

Some latest portraits again. Great kids, easy to work with. I was very lucky to have been able to photograph them. C&C always welcome. Thanks for looking. I really appreciate it! 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





Thanks for looking! 

NJ


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, nice and clear and sharp. In #3, the way her shirt hangs between her legs makes it look like she's wearing spotted underwear, eek. #1 and #8 are my favorites, as they have the most natural smiles.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG, that little girl is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I love her dark eyebrows with her blonde hair!!!!! 

Of course, I think you did an amazing job NJ.  However, I have to agree with Wildmaven about her shirt in #3.  I actually didn't notice it myself until she pointed it out but thats an easy fix.

Again, beautiful portraits (of course portraits are my favorite!!!)


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job - I liked #'s 1, 4 & 6 because they look the most natural - which, I think is really important in kid photos.


----------



## heip (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice exposure, composition and it appears from here, and other posts, that you have great DOF control. Sharp as a tack. 

IMO the clothing choice really detracts from these shots. Their faces shouldn't be competing with polka dots and bright colours. 

Other than the clothing the shots are bang on NJ.


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 5, 2007)

i like the shots but my god that girl is creeping me out...i'm talking like Linda Blair creeping me out


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 5, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Wow, nice and clear and sharp. In #3, the way her shirt hangs between her legs makes it look like she's wearing spotted underwear, eek. #1 and #8 are my favorites, as they have the most natural smiles.


 
Thanks Marian. I appreciate that you noticed it. Its always good to get different views and opinions. 



oldnavy170 said:


> OMG, that little girl is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love her dark eyebrows with her blonde hair!!!!!
> 
> Of course, I think you did an amazing job NJ. However, I have to agree with Wildmaven about her shirt in #3. I actually didn't notice it myself until she pointed it out but thats an easy fix.
> 
> Again, beautiful portraits (of course portraits are my favorite!!!)


 
Thank you oldnavy! Always appreciated. 



Taralyn Romero said:


> Nice job - I liked #'s 1, 4 & 6 because they look the most natural - which, I think is really important in kid photos.


 
Thanks Taralyn! Im very grateful for the nice response! 



heip said:


> Nice exposure, composition and it appears from here, and other posts, that you have great DOF control. Sharp as a tack.
> 
> IMO the clothing choice really detracts from these shots. Their faces shouldn't be competing with polka dots and bright colours.
> 
> Other than the clothing the shots are bang on NJ.


 
Point taken, heip. Thanks for the critique. I wish the mom hadn't dressed her in polka dots, but thats what she was wearing when they showed up. oh well.   Thanks for the kind words. 



Mesoam said:


> i like the shots but my god that girl is creeping me out...i'm talking like Linda Blair creeping me out


 
uh... not sure what thats all about, but ok.


----------



## hammerhead_05 (Oct 5, 2007)

Question.  Notice that SUPER slight shading around the edges of every shot.  How do you get that?  I think i could rig something up in photoshop....but is there a way through lenses?!?!?!

            |Brock|


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 5, 2007)

hammerhead_05 said:


> Question. Notice that SUPER slight shading around the edges of every shot. How do you get that? I think i could rig something up in photoshop....but is there a way through lenses?!?!?!
> 
> |Brock|


 
If there is a way to do it through the lens, I dont do it that way.  I add a vignette in photoshop.  The way I do it is create a new layer, then use the circular marquee tool, set the feather to 50 (for a 700 wide image for example), and draw an oval around the inside edge, the go to Select > Inverse, then use the paint bucket, set with black paint, opacity at 15% and click on the outside corner of the marquee a couple of times.  Then do Ctrl+D to deselect, and flatten the layer and save your web image.  If you want to do it with a full res image, set the feather on the marquee tool to 200 or so.


----------



## heip (Oct 5, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> If there is a way to do it through the lens, I dont do it that way.  I add a vignette in photoshop.  The way I do it is create a new layer, then use the circular marquee tool, set the feather to 50 (for a 700 wide image for example), and draw an oval around the inside edge, the go to Select > Inverse, then use the paint bucket, set with black paint, opacity at 15% and click on the outside corner of the marquee a couple of times.  Then do Ctrl+D to deselect, and flatten the layer and save your web image.  If you want to do it with a full res image, set the feather on the marquee tool to 200 or so.



Please take note everyone...NJ is more than willing to help with detailed instructions on his PP.  This is what the forum is all about. Please share your experiences. Thanks NJ.


----------



## hammerhead_05 (Oct 6, 2007)

mmmmkay .....cool. that makes sense.   Thanx dude!

     |Brock|


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 6, 2007)

I really like #4 & 6.  I love the close personal in-my-space like of look alot.  The girl and boy are both attractive with gorgeous eyes.  Your DOF is right on along with sharpness, poses and PP.

I'm not crazy about her polka dots, as others have stated.  I might say to  suggest certain types of clothing and state bluntly that some things just distract from the image- before hand- haha. In certain types of images- like Urban perhaps, it would have work for her though.  I'm sure its her favorite dress though!

Your work is great as always!


----------



## jemmy (Oct 6, 2007)

i love everything about #4.... followed closely by #6.... excellent clarity, colour-'pop', and d.o.f.  throughout.  Bet mum & dad love these x


----------



## JenR (Oct 6, 2007)

These photos are very nice!  Bet the parents really love them!!  Is #4 an in-camera crop?  Her eyes are gorgeous in that one; but I keep wishing there as a smidge more on the left and a little less on the right.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone again for the great comments.  I am very grateful for you taking the time.  

JenR: Yes, #4 is an in-camera crop.  It was not cropped afterward.  Thanks for your nice words.


----------



## Leo (Oct 12, 2007)

#3, #4 and #8 are my favorites, great shots. I am assuming you are using your 50mm f/1.8?


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work!  Love that your style is a combination of classic and contemporary  Much like my own style!


----------



## skieur (Oct 12, 2007)

Pretty good shots.  My main criticism is your framing.  Portraits should never be cutting subjects at joints such as elbows, wrists, ankles, and feet and hands should not be at the very edge of the frame either.
Loosen up or in some cases, tighten up your framing.

skieur


----------



## Anita (Oct 12, 2007)

I keep coming back to these shots! They are SOOOO good. I just love what you do with available light.

And, thanks for the post processing tip. You're very generous!


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks so much again everyone for the great comments. 



Leo said:


> #3, #4 and #8 are my favorites, great shots. I am assuming you are using your 50mm f/1.8?


 
Hi Leo, I used the 50mm in about half the shots, and the 28-135mm in the other half. Thanks for the nice words as always! 



EJBPhoto said:


> Great work!  Love that your style is a combination of classic and contemporary  Much like my own style!


 
Ah yes, about your work Erin. I have to admit that when I look at your images, I sometimes throw down my mouse and walk away in frustration from my editing (its from jealousy).  Seriously though, you have no idea how much of an inspiration you are to me, and I really mean that. 



skieur said:


> Pretty good shots. My main criticism is your framing. Portraits should never be cutting subjects at joints such as elbows, wrists, ankles, and feet and hands should not be at the very edge of the frame either.
> Loosen up or in some cases, tighten up your framing.
> 
> skieur


 
Very good critique skeiur. You are correct. I ought to know better by now about the limbs. In some of these shots, I had a very hard time deciding how to crop them, and had to sacrifice some limbs for the sake of the shot (if that makes any sense). But I know that I need to work on technique more so that I dont need to crop so much. 



Anita said:


> I keep coming back to these shots! They are SOOOO good. I just love what you do with available light.
> 
> And, thanks for the post processing tip. You're very generous!


 
I am so grateful for your kind words Anita. Many many thanks.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 12, 2007)

NJ- That's really kind of you- that feels really good for me to hear!   You have some great compositions here. Feel free to send me a full res at some point and I will edit it and type out my exact work flow for you! You can PM me the file (maybe upload it to tinypic.com?) or something.  You have great work! Don't feel frustrated, you've got a lot of talent you're going to continue to grow as a photographer because you seem to be very open to learning and growing! 

I really love your attitude, thanks for posting!  

Ps. Look at my very first posts on here  It's very inspiring to see I've come far in a short period of time.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey I never saw these - what the heck????
Great job I like the lighting.

And about EJBphoto - I feel the same way! But she's so awesome cause she is willing to take time and teach - what's better than that.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 12, 2007)

EJBPhoto said:


> NJ- That's really kind of you- that feels really good for me to hear!  You have some great compositions here. Feel free to send me a full res at some point and I will edit it and type out my exact work flow for you! You can PM me the file (maybe upload it to tinypic.com?) or something. You have great work! Don't feel frustrated, you've got a lot of talent you're going to continue to grow as a photographer because you seem to be very open to learning and growing!
> 
> I really love your attitude, thanks for posting!
> 
> Ps. Look at my very first posts on here  It's very inspiring to see I've come far in a short period of time.


 
Thanks Erin.  I may take you up on that.  :thumbup:



JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Hey I never saw these - what the heck????
> Great job I like the lighting.
> 
> And about EJBphoto - I feel the same way! But she's so awesome cause she is willing to take time and teach - what's better than that.


 
Thanks Kathi!  Yes, Erin is one of a kind, and we are lucky to have her.


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 12, 2007)

girl reminds of me denise richards for some reason.

All are really great shots.  Nice work.

I kinda wanna find that shirt for my girlfriend now lol


----------



## roxysmom (Oct 15, 2007)

These are amazing.....

Someone earlier made a comment that you have a wonderful feel for depth of field.  I'm in a photo class right now trying to get a handle on DOF and using it in the Aperture mode.  I've been taking a lot of photos but most of them are in auto mode while I continue to learn. Can you tell me how you get your background to blur so well?  I tried it this past weekend but for some reason I can't get that effect. I tried to have my subject sit on the grass and do it but they were either not blurred or really dark.  Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 15, 2007)

hammerhead_05 said:


> Question.  Notice that SUPER slight shading around the edges of every shot.  How do you get that?  I think i could rig something up in photoshop....but is there a way through lenses?!?!?!
> 
> |Brock|




Yup.  I used a vignette on every portait back in the film days.  Hmmm....  that really makes me sound old, huh?

-Pete


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 17, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> girl reminds of me denise richards for some reason.
> 
> All are really great shots. Nice work.
> 
> I kinda wanna find that shirt for my girlfriend now lol


 
So, you like the polka dots...hmm.  Yes, they are starting to grow on me too now.   Thanks for the nice comments Sideburns. 



roxysmom said:


> These are amazing.....
> 
> Someone earlier made a comment that you have a wonderful feel for depth of field. I'm in a photo class right now trying to get a handle on DOF and using it in the Aperture mode. I've been taking a lot of photos but most of them are in auto mode while I continue to learn. Can you tell me how you get your background to blur so well? I tried it this past weekend but for some reason I can't get that effect. I tried to have my subject sit on the grass and do it but they were either not blurred or really dark. Any suggestions or tips?


 
Again, sorry for not replying sooner.  Ive been swamped with photo shoots lately, but Im not complaining. 

The trick to shallow depth of field as I understand it is to put a lot of distance between the subject and the background.  In this particular shoot, I am at a park that has lots of wide open green areas, so getting a very blurred background was fairly easy for me.  

I also stand about 15-20 feet back from my subjects and zoom all the way in just about all the time.  Using the 28-135mm lens, I use a focal length of 135mm most of the time, which equates to roughly 216mm on a cropped sensor.  If I am using the 50mm f/1.8, I am obviously closer to the subject, but I set the aperture to 2.8 a lot of times, which still gives me very shallow depth of field, but also gives me a sharper focus than 1.8.  If you have a really sharp focus and a very shallow DOF, you can imagine how nice these look together. 

Hope this helps.



Christie Photo said:


> Yup. I used a vignette on every portait back in the film days. Hmmm.... that really makes me sound old, huh?
> 
> -Pete


 
Good tip Pete!


----------



## craig (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful work!!!!!! Due to recent events in the press I am afraid a black polka dot dress can never be used again. 

Love & Bass


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 17, 2007)

craig said:


> Beautiful work!!!!!! Due to recent events in the press I am afraid a black polka dot dress can never be used again.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
Thanks craig!


----------

